# Goat Emergency!!!



## Kaitie09 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a goat that is not good. She was fine around 6am, but by 7:30, was down. She is wobbly when trying to move, and her head is drooping. Her breathing is a bit ragged, but seems normal otherwise. I got her up and she burped and pooped, which looked normal. She took a few steps, and then was down again. This time, she got herself up and has been standing for the past 40 min. without help (head is still drooping). Her stomach isn't extended, so it don't think it is bloat. No change in feed either.

The vet has been called, but one is on vacation and the other is running, he may not make it today. She is a Boer/Nubian doe and her pen is on a hill, so I can't get her into a car.

Looking for any help right now, in case the vet can't come.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does she have a temp and when did you last worm her?


----------



## Kaitie09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Last wormed in June - eyes and gums are still pink. 

Running to TSC to get Vitamin b-1 injection in case vet can't make it. Couldn't find the thermometer, so picking up a new one


----------



## Rocco (Sep 11, 2013)

Get C&D Antitoxin as well!!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 11, 2013)

Is she in milk or pregnant? Was she fed just prior to the changes in behavior? What does her breath smell like? Could she be choking? Is she housed with other goats and if so could she have been head butted wrong? Does she have fever?


----------



## Kaitie09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. Luckily a friend came by with her son and we were able to take her to the vet. She is being hospitalized for a few days.


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2013)

Did the vet say what is wrong?


----------

